# sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin works perfectly!

## Marlo

Wow  :Very Happy: 

It takes less than 5 minutes and the kernel is installed.

Many thanks to the developers !!

Ma

----------

## makalega

https://blogs.gentoo.org/mgorny/2019/12/19/a-distribution-kernel-for-gentoo/  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *makalega wrote:*   

> https://blogs.gentoo.org/mgorny/2019/12/19/a-distribution-kernel-for-gentoo/  

 

Thanks for the link makalega!

I have now also experimented with sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel.

The possibilities of USE=savedconfig are great!

This makes it really possible to build a custom kernel. And it's easy too.

On the one hand Gentoo remains what it is on the other hand it has now become much more modern.

It was a great idea from Mr. Michał Górny.

Thanks again for this new toy.

Ma

----------

